# TIPPING



## Timinftl (Sep 7, 2019)

Hahaha ok, so that's how it is in this topic 

Seriously today I had a ride to my dentist office and after being up sick I slept through my alarm this morning and missed out. 
He had a pickup time to get me at my house. He showed up I was the one who screwed the deal I felt I had with the person who accepted the booking Friday. See on the street there are still those who keep the faith. We tip big cause we have been in personal service to our customers.
Well I thought, I ought to be able to do something as easy as add in a tip. You see I did call support, immediately they convinced me that was not going to help, I felt it wouldn't be keeping my faith if I didn't try to get him something thru the app but nope just a way to *****. And play god of stars who destroys careers. So uber i can't get in touch with the guy that most likely would have made wsy more bet on me. Is there a form ? I want to give the driver a 10 spot from me for leaving him hanging. How about adding that to the app. I


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

A little bit of clarification on what was the problem, would help us understand better to help you.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Was this Uber or Lyft? I know with Uber a schedule ride gets you exactly nothing and you pay more for it. Driver doesn't know until just before the scheduled pickup. which is the same as if you requested same-day, which in your case sounds better since you seemed to have missed your alarm?
idk; I sorta got dizzy reading your post......


----------



## SleelWheels (Jun 25, 2019)

You lost me after the first run-on sentence.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Timinftl said:


> Hahaha ok, so that's how it is in this topic
> 
> Seriously today I had a ride to my dentist office and after being up sick I slept through my alarm this morning and missed out.
> He had a pickup time to get me at my house. He showed up I was the one who screwed the deal I felt I had with the person who accepted the booking Friday. See on the street there are still those who keep the faith. We tip big cause we have been in personal service to our customers.
> Well I thought, I ought to be able to do something as easy as add in a tip. You see I did call support, immediately they convinced me that was not going to help, I felt it wouldn't be keeping my faith if I didn't try to get him something thru the app but nope just a way to @@@@@. And play god of stars who destroys careers. So uber i can't get in touch with the guy that most likely would have made wsy more bet on me. Is there a form ? I want to give the driver a 10 spot from me for leaving him hanging. How about adding that to the app. I


I think I was the driver that you no showed on, PM me and I'll send you my Paypal or Venmo information you can drop me that $10 spot as a gift on one of them.


----------



## Timinftl (Sep 7, 2019)

SHalester said:


> Was this Uber or Lyft? I know with Uber a schedule ride gets you exactly nothing and you pay more for it. Driver doesn't know until just before the scheduled pickup. which is the same as if you requested same-day, which in your case sounds better since you seemed to have missed your alarm?
> idk; I sorta got dizzy reading your post......


Beg yer pardon uber and if you think that was.dizzy i received all forum updates in Chinese.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Timinftl said:


> Beg yer pardon uber and if you think that was.dizzy i received all forum updates in Chinese.


I was so confused and dizzy from reading it i fell down. 
As a matter of fact im still there 
writing this reply.
People that claim to be big tippers
very rarely are.
Hopefully the next time you create 
a thread you will wait for the nitrous 
to wear off..


----------



## Timinftl (Sep 7, 2019)

Won't let me pm for some reason, public email [email protected].
I never had a pickup that told me scheduled or not but still burned gas.


25rides7daysaweek said:


> I was so confused and dizzy from reading it i fell down.
> As a matter of fact im still there
> writing this reply.
> People that claim to be big tippers
> ...


Sorry, vicodin after pulling 6 teeth, when I saw it very embarrassed.



doyousensehumor said:


> A little bit of clarification on what was the problem, would help us understand better to help you.


Just trying to keep karma clean, wanted to do the right thing


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

I think @Timinftl is gunna fit in quite nicely around here


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Timinftl said:


> Hahaha ok, so that's how it is in this topic
> 
> Seriously today I had a ride to my dentist office and after being up sick I slept through my alarm this morning and missed out.
> He had a pickup time to get me at my house. He showed up I was the one who screwed the deal I felt I had with the person who accepted the booking Friday. See on the street there are still those who keep the faith. We tip big cause we have been in personal service to our customers.
> Well I thought, I ought to be able to do something as easy as add in a tip. You see I did call support, immediately they convinced me that was not going to help, I felt it wouldn't be keeping my faith if I didn't try to get him something thru the app but nope just a way to @@@@@. And play god of stars who destroys careers. So uber i can't get in touch with the guy that most likely would have made wsy more bet on me. Is there a form ? I want to give the driver a 10 spot from me for leaving him hanging. How about adding that to the app. I


WHAT WOULD JESUS DO ???


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

Timinftl said:


> Hahaha ok, so that's how it is in this topic
> 
> Seriously today I had a ride to my dentist office and after being up sick I slept through my alarm this morning and missed out.
> He had a pickup time to get me at my house. He showed up I was the one who screwed the deal I felt I had with the person who accepted the booking Friday. See on the street there are still those who keep the faith. We tip big cause we have been in personal service to our customers.
> Well I thought, I ought to be able to do something as easy as add in a tip. You see I did call support, immediately they convinced me that was not going to help, I felt it wouldn't be keeping my faith if I didn't try to get him something thru the app but nope just a way to @@@@@. And play god of stars who destroys careers. So uber i can't get in touch with the guy that most likely would have made wsy more bet on me. Is there a form ? I want to give the driver a 10 spot from me for leaving him hanging. How about adding that to the app. I


I understand what you're saying. You slept through a scheduled ride and the dude only got a cancelation fee. Right?

The only thing you can really do is just pay it forward, make an offering to the tip gods, and just tip your next driver double.

Oh and welcome to the board. You are a class act.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

Timinftl said:


> Sorry, vicodin after pulling 6 teeth, when I saw it very embarrassed.


You're not the first person to post under the influence. We'll let it slide.


----------



## Timinftl (Sep 7, 2019)

mch said:


> I understand what you're saying. You slept through a scheduled ride and the dude only got a cancelation fee. Right?
> 
> The only thing you can really do is just pay it forward, make an offering to the tip gods, and just tip your next driver double.
> 
> Oh and welcome to the board. You are a class act.


Just another grunt passing through but thx


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

Timinftl said:


> Just another grunt passing through but thx


We are real people here on up.net

Real people with real aspirations and real feelings

We foster a genuine sense of community here

We accept you with open arms. Come as you are.

But we don't appreciate emotional tourists, who just come to "test the waters"


----------



## Timinftl (Sep 7, 2019)

NauticalWheeler said:


> We are real people here on up.net
> 
> Real people with real aspirations and real feelings
> 
> ...


Ok my profile. 25 year charter Charter Captain st Thomas
40yrs pilot gen Aviation 30yr emergency medicine and uber since 11/19. In February 9 my car boned and totaled. By uninsured driver who ran a light before hitting me
No income,but va since. And every time I try to file for help it falls apart. Just trying to get out there and having a bit of a life and keep driving to eat.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

NauticalWheeler said:


> We are real people here on up.net
> 
> Real people with real aspirations and real feelings
> 
> ...


SURE . . .

THROW IN THE EMOTIONAL TOURISTS !

THEY ARE GOOD BOILED !


----------



## Timinftl (Sep 7, 2019)

tohunt4me said:


> SURE . . .
> 
> THROW IN THE EMOTIONAL TOURISTS !
> 
> THEY ARE GOOD BOILED !


Hey if they are in season why can't we shoot them ?


----------



## Cereal Killer (Aug 10, 2020)

Cow Tipping.


----------

